# Thanksgiving Boar



## bobfishbw (Feb 3, 2009)

I shot this guy after having Thanksgiving with my family and then heading to the ranch.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Awesome video thanks for showing very clear good stick.


----------



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

Nice shot placement, and the feeder leg pulled the arrow through to allow for a better blood trail. Sweet!


----------



## bobfishbw (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks guys. He actually ran about 150 yards! He was double lunged... Craziest thing I've seen.


----------



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

Two years ago I arrowed a dozen pigs, and three of them went 400 yards or more after a double lung shot. They are the toughest animals around!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Good penetration on the boar....I'm impressed with a fixed blade getting thru BOTH sides the shield....expandable would have left 3/4 arrow sticking out....


----------



## bobfishbw (Feb 3, 2009)

If I would of hit him a little higher, I don't think I would of had the same out come.


----------

